# Padilla Miami 8/11 Churchill Cigar Review - Very flavorful



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This smoke had an amazing amount of complex flavors. Starts off with medium body and above medium flavors of wood, nuts and cocoa with subtle spice...

Read the full review here: Padilla Miami 8/11 Churchill Cigar Review - Very flavorful


----------

